# HA, I finally caught you Charlie!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I caught charlie doing his weird thing. I posted a thing about it and you said it was him guarding his area, well here he is guarding it from the budgies!








hahaha finally


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What a stunning looking bird. I've never seen my male do that. But my females do. Show offs!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

AlbyPepper said:


> What a stunning looking bird. I've never seen my male do that. But my females do. Show offs!


I know, mine does it a lot as the budgies annoy him, a lot!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

My one tiel "Snickers" does this when I am vacuuming around his cage. Charlies is beautiful


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Most do that, it is called "bat bird".
*
My cockatiel hangs upside down like a bat. Is this normal?*
Yes. This means that they are content, feeling playful and just enjoying life. It's also a way for birds to exercise their wings while inside of the cage. Sometimes cockatiels will block the entrance to their cage by hanging upside down. This is associated with their instinct to protect their cage and the nest. This is also normal.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Solace. said:


> Most do that, it is called "bat bird".
> *
> My cockatiel hangs upside down like a bat. Is this normal?*
> Yes. This means that they are content, feeling playful and just enjoying life. It's also a way for birds to exercise their wings while inside of the cage. Sometimes cockatiels will block the entrance to their cage by hanging upside down. This is associated with their instinct to protect their cage and the nest. This is also normal.


Ha, didot know they did it when they are happy! Thanks very useful information


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

tielmom said:


> My one tiel "Snickers" does this when I am vacuuming around his cage. Charlies is beautiful


Love the name snickers and mine doesn't do it when hoovering but i wish he did it more offten


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I love birds doing this


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you...
My female tiel Stormy does it too...she hangs from the top of her cage upside down and it is when she is playing and in a really good mood...I think she does it when she is happy and content


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

tielmom said:


> My one tiel "Snickers" does this when I am vacuuming around his cage. Charlies is beautiful


Mine do something similar when I vacuum. Although normally that means they want a bath. For some reason the sound of the vacuum makes them want to bath. Your bird might too.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Raven2322 said:


> Mine do something similar when I vacuum. Although normally that means they want a bath. For some reason the sound of the vacuum makes them want to bath. Your bird might too.


bath? ha  Charlie bathed yesterday and is perfectly clean (i hope!) 

Thanks for everyones comments


----------



## carusoe13 (Feb 16, 2010)

i should try and catch carusoe and mocha doing this they both do it but for different reasons!! carusoe will screech and tell the budgies off whilst fllapping like crazy and mocha will do like a still on the ground head flip with her wings and she's just goofing off!!


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

He's freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Tiels will often associate vacuums with bathing because it's their instinct to associate thunder and lightning with water which in other words means, bathing.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Raven, thank you for sharing about the bath thing...I have not managed to get them to like baths. I put some water in the tub, but they do not really like it. My lutino loves his baths and will take one of his own if given a dish, but my other 3 do not want to have anything to do with one. I have my Lutino on video on my iphone taking a bath...it is adorable, wish I could figure out how to post it. I would love to share it


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

my cockatiel spike does that, and ^cheeky^ did it was well. both female. i love when she does it. so pretty.


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

tielmom said:


> Raven, thank you for sharing about the bath thing...I have not managed to get them to like baths. I put some water in the tub, but they do not really like it. My lutino loves his baths and will take one of his own if given a dish, but my other 3 do not want to have anything to do with one. I have my Lutino on video on my iphone taking a bath...it is adorable, wish I could figure out how to post it. I would love to share it


my quaker likes to take a bath in the sink, but all my other birds like the shower. the parakeets & cockatiels will stand with their eyes closed, just letting the water fall on them. my cockatoo flaps her wings and likes to splash around.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you know that I have never actually tried the shower, I just figured that it would scare them half to death. Do you sit them in there and just let it trickle or like a real shower? I kind of what to see if they will like this...I may try tomorrow.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Mpayjr, never really thought about the association between the vacuum and thunder, but that really does make sence


----------

